# FreeBSD easter eggs



## bkouhi (Feb 16, 2013)

Do you know any easter eggs in FreeBSD? I found one: just open a terminal and type *make love* and see result.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 16, 2013)

Quoted from wiki: 


> On the DEC PDP-10, typing the command "make love" would result in the response "not war?". This action was copied on some older versions of UNIX. Some recent operating systems have brought the easter egg back, such as FreeBSD 7.0; as of /src/usr.bin/make/job.c version 1.126.2.1 if you type "make love", the answer you will get is "Not war."


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol, what is better than an Easter egg?

An exact source code reference where it is implemented, and the exact date when it was committed to the codebase.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 17, 2013)

The "Die you gravy sucking pig dog" in the shutdown(8) source: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sbin/shutdown/shutdown.c?rev=1.1.1.1;content-type=text%2Fplain;only_with_tag=ALPHA_2_0.


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 17, 2013)

Not so much an 'easter egg', but there's the "you can tune a filesystem, but you can't tuna fish" gag in the tunefs man page.


----------



## ChalkBored (Feb 17, 2013)

calendar -f /usr/share/calendar/calendar.lotr

Feb 17  Death of Boromir


----------



## bkouhi (Apr 2, 2013)

I found two other easter eggs!

1. From wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Kirk_McKusick



> The magic number used in the UFS2 super block structure reflects McKusick's birth date: #define FS_UFS2_MAGIC 0x19540119 (as found in /usr/include/ufs/ffs/fs.h on FreeBSD systems).



2. `% cd /usr/share/calendar/`

There are some interesting stuff under that directory. Try it yourself!


----------



## fluca1978 (Apr 3, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> 2. `% cd /usr/share/calendar/`
> 
> There are some interesting stuff under that directory. Try it yourself!



Well, the _calendar_ stuff is not tied to FreeBSD, you can find similar stuff in the same directory from all other BSDs and even Linux. But I agree, it is really interesting!


----------



## fluca1978 (Apr 3, 2013)

bkouhi said:
			
		

> Do you know any easter eggs in FreeBSD? I found one: just open a terminal and type *make love* and see result.



In the case someone is interested, from /usr/src/usr.bin/make/job.c:


```
#ifndef WITHOUT_OLD_JOKE
                    if (strcmp(gn->name,"love") == 0)
                               (*abortProc)("Not war.");
                     else
#endif
```


----------



## vermaden (Apr 3, 2013)

```
# rm -rf /
rm: "/" may not be removed
```



			
				bkouhi said:
			
		

> I found two other easter eggs!
> 
> 1. From wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marshall_Kirk_McKusick
> 
> ...



Not actually an easter egg, but McKusick birth date is exactly 84 years from the 2038 year problem: 2038/01/19 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem


----------



## akil (Dec 4, 2020)

What about 8 Logo during login screen. I don't know how to enable/disable it but somehow my son made it. FreeBSD 12.2p0


----------



## Menelkir (Dec 4, 2020)

akil said:


> What about 8 Logo during login screen. I don't know how to enable/disable it but somehow my son made it. FreeBSD 12.2p0


kern.vt.splash_cpu="1" in /boot/loader.conf


----------



## VladiBG (Dec 4, 2020)

It's a bug and it's already reported. You can reproduce it by type "yes" in vtty then while "y" is repeating on the screen click and hold the left mouse button and switch to another vtty. The logo for cpu splash will appear even if it's not set in /boot/loader.conf


----------

